# Regenbekleidung Alpencross



## Timo1976 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

planen gerade unseren ersten Alpencross für Anfang August. 

Jetzt beschäftigt mich folgende Frage:
Habe von Gore sowohl eine dünne Windstopperjacke (ich glaube Modell "Funktion") mit abzipbaren Ärmeln, welche wasserabweisend ist und auch jedes Jahr 1 mal imprägniert wird. Ebenso eine "dickere" Gore Softshell Jacke "Tool". Jetzt bin ich mir zwecks Regenausrüstung sehr unschlüssig, ob diese beiden Jacken in Kombination angezogen ausreichen um einen ausreichenden Regenschutz für den Oberkörper zu haben oder ob es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll ist eine separate spezielle Regenjacke zu kaufen. Ist halt auch ne Preisfrage!! Denn wenn ich es so überblicken kann, muß ich für ne ordentliche Jacken+Hosen Kombi so um die 200.-250  hinblättern . 

Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungswerte?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2007)

gegenfrage: was verstehst du denn unter "ausreichend"?
und mit was fährst du normalerweise im regen so rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. Februar 2007)

Die Summe passt, das solltest du aber investieren! Es gibt nix schlimmeres als bei ner Alpenüberquerung ohne wasserdichte Klamotten durch den Regen zu fahren. Selbst im August kann das Wetter entsprechend schnell umschlagen.

Ich selbst hab "nur" eine Windweste für Abfahrten dabei, die Arme bekommen Armlinge angezogen. Für alle anderen Witterungen die Regenjacke.

Was ich persönlich auf der letzten Alpenüberquerung als wirklich spitzenmäßige Ausrüstung empfand war die wasserdichte Helmmütze, wasserdichte Überschuhe und wasserdichte Handschuhe. Den oft zitierten "Sauna-Effekt" unter den Klamotten hab ich nicht empfunden.

Meine Klamotten:

- Sportful Barrier Jacket 180 Euro
- Vaude Helmmütze und Überschuhe 45 Euro
- Shimano wasserdichte Handschuhe 35 Euro
- Regatta wasserdichte Hose 20 Euro ( hab ich billiger über meinen Bruder bekommen, der arbeitet für einen Großhändler ).

Ich will die Sachen nicht mehr missen!

Darüber denkt natürlich jeder anders! So nach dem Motto "nur Weicheier brauchen Regenklamotten"........


----------



## Muffin (14. Februar 2007)

FÃ¼r Regen hab ich immer einen leichten Gore Windstopper und eine billige Regenjacke dabei. Bei leichtem Regen oder bei TemperaturstÃ¼rzen reicht der Windstopper, die Richtige Regenjacke nehme ich nur bei Dauerregen. FÃ¼r unten hab ich eine alte Regenhose (keine spezielle zum Biken) dabei die aber auch nur bei Starkregen zum Einsatz kommt. ErfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã hÃ¤llt so ein Windstopper schon einiges an Regen aus bis er so richtig Nass ist. In anstiegen ist oftmals der Windstopper eh besser da er mehr Atmet als eine reine Regenjacke. Lieber von ausen ein bischen Feucht werden im Anstieg als sich selbst von Innen die Jacke voll schwitzen. Vorallem kann man dan fÃ¼r die Abfahrt in eine Trockene Regenjacke wechseln und kÃ¼hlt nicht aus. 
Ich wÃ¼rde dir empfehlen den Windstopper mit zunehmen und fÃ¼r den Starkregen irgendwo im Internet ein billige Regenjacke (30-40â¬) zu kaufen. Die ist zwar dann nicht so Atmungsaktiv, aber wie ich oben beschrieben habe geht das sehr gut.


----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2007)

hier ist wieder euer gebetsmühlendubbel mit der standrad-antwort: 
warum ne richtig wasserdichte regenjacke, wenn ich doch beim fahren so schwitze, dass ich eh nicht trocken bleiben kann? 

wenn ich ne ausgehjacke suche, dann kann ich ja das argument "wasserdicht" u.U. noch nachvollziehen, aber bei ner jacke zum beiken reicht doch windstopper / softshell o.ä. vollkommen aus. 
vor allem, wenn ich dann eine jacke weniger mit mir rumschleppen muss. 

mit anderen worten: ausreichender regenschutz bedeutet für mich, das man bei regen nicht sofort durchnässt wird. und da reicht low tech.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Februar 2007)

Da hat jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen / Vorlieben:
Statt einem wasserdichten HelmÃ¼berzieher kannst Du Dir auch aus irgendwelchen Hotels die sexy Duschhauben mitnehmen, halten locker einen AC. Wasserdichte Handschuhe sind superwichtig, die HÃ¤nde kÃ¼hlen bei naÃ und Fahrtwind schnell aus, vor allem, da es dann weiter oben auch gleich immer schweinekalt wird. Wasserdichte Ãberschuhe finde ich auch wichtig, denn wenn Radlschuhe mal so richtig vollgesogen sind, trocknen sie nicht bis zum nÃ¤chsten Tag. Und wenn Du sie abends auch noch in die Pizzeria anziehen musst, lecker. Nachdem Du windstoppermÃ¤Ãig so toll ausgerÃ¼stet bist, wÃ¼rde ich mir auch nur eine billige Regenjacke kaufen und dabei auf kleines PackmaÃ achten. Bergauf schwitzt Du unter jeder Jacke, und bergab ist es egal, ob die atmungsaktiv ist, geradeaus musst halt biÃl langsamer fahren oder schwitzen. Habe mir gerade eine fÃ¼r 12,90 â¬ bei Sport Scheck gekauft.


----------



## Bierfahrer (14. Februar 2007)

Würde bei diesem Winter - lieber auf kühlende Kleidung achten !
Denke wir bekommen in den Bergen wieder richtige heiße Temperaturen!
Und wenns mal richtig kalt wird - einfach gas geben - dann wirds einen schon warm! Wenig Gewicht am Rücken ist alles!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
keine lange Regenhose mitnehmen..kauf ne kurze von Vaude oder Gore... 

Bei leichtem Regen, Matsch oder nasser Strasse ist das Super, bei Dauerregen hilft ne lange auch nicht...und du schwitzt in der langen wie sau... 


P.S.
Bein, Ärmlinge mit Windstopper nicht vergessen..!


----------



## thof (14. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> hier ist wieder euer gebetsmühlendubbel mit der *standrad*-antwort:
> warum ne richtig wasserdichte regenjacke, wenn ich doch beim fahren so schwitze, dass ich eh nicht trocken bleiben kann?



Mit nem Standrad macht der AC aber auch bei schönem Wetter keinen Spaß  .
Regenjacke kann ich mir noch vorstellen, aber Regenhose ist überflüssig und wenn, dann ne kurze.


----------



## John Oswald (14. Februar 2007)

zum hochfahren zieh ich (wenns die temperaturen zulassen) überhaupt keine regenbekleidung an, auch wenns noch so schüttet!!! 
oben gibts zum runterfahren frische sachen und regenklamotten. und mit regenklamotten meine ich NICHT windstopper, alditex oder tcm.
wer dichtigkeit UND atmungsaktivität will, kommt um das schweineteure goretex xcr paclite o.ä leider nicht drumrum - is so!

eine kurze goretexhose (von löffler) hab ich auch. ist prima gegen nasse ärsche bei feuchtem untergrund. bei regen laufen einem allerdings die schuhe voll (auch mit überschuhen!)


----------



## Timo1976 (14. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> gegenfrage: was verstehst du denn unter "ausreichend"?
> und mit was fährst du normalerweise im regen so rum?




Fahre normalerweise bei Regen nicht! Schönwetterbiker, 
doch dies kann ich mir beim Alpencross wohl nicht raussuchen. 

Gehe immer mit meinen Windstopper auf Tour, mit dieser kam ich bisher recht gut zurecht, auch bei kurzen Regenschauern. 
Meine Softshelljacke ist wirklich sehr warm. Im Winter (5 Grad) reicht es hier, ein Funktionsunterhemd drunterzuziehen ohne zu frieren. 

Muß ich mir mal überlegen, ob ich auf ne kurze Regenhose zurückgreife, habe ja auch noch meine Thermobeinlinge, wobei ich an den Beinen nicht so empfindlich bin, hauptsache die Füße und der Oberkörper sind trocken.

Als Schuhe habe ich mir die Shimano MT-90 mit GoreTex ausgespäht. Denke mit denen bekomme ich keine nassen und kalte Füße, auch ohne Überschuhe und im Netz sind die ja für 130 zu haben.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> mit anderen worten: ausreichender regenschutz bedeutet für mich, das man bei regen nicht sofort durchnässt wird. und da reicht low tech.



Jaaaa, für dich vielleicht.

Klar, man kann nicht auf alle Eventualitäten sprich auf jedes Wetter/jede Situation eingestellt sein. Sonst bräuchte man sogar ein Begleitfahrzeug 

Aber wenn du - so wie wir letztes Jahr - 8 Tage lang täglich 5-6 Std. Dauerregen mit Graupel&Hagelschauern und kalten Temperaturen ( andererseits fragt man sich dann schon "was mach ich eigetlich hier???? ) hast dann reicht Low Tech nicht mehr aus.

Eine wasserdichte und atmungsaktive Jacke reicht eigentlich für alles, da brauch ich doch nicht zusätzlich noch ne Softshell oder wasweißich - Jacke.


----------



## reinig (14. Februar 2007)

Timo1976 schrieb:


> Als Schuhe habe ich mir die Shimano MT-90 mit GoreTex ausgespÃ¤ht. Denke mit denen bekomme ich keine nassen und kalte FÃ¼Ãe, auch ohne Ãberschuhe und im Netz sind die ja fÃ¼r 130â¬ zu haben.
> 
> GruÃ
> Timo



Die MT-90 sind auf jedenfall ihr geld wert!!! habe sie auch fÃ¼r meinen letztjÃ¤hrigen AX gekauft. jedoch musst du vorkehrungen treffen, dass bei starkem regen das wasser nicht von oben reinrinnt. denn auch dann halten die schuhe dicht und das kann sehr unangenem sein wenn deine fÃ¼sse in der suppe rumschwimmen! 

ich selber benutze bei starkem regen eine lÃ¶ffler regen jacke und eine jeantex regenhose mit eingearbeiteten schuhÃ¼berzieher. dieser verhindert dann den wassereintritt in die schuhe von oben!


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Februar 2007)

reinig schrieb:


> und eine jeantex regenhose mit eingearbeiteten schuhüberzieher. dieser verhindert dann den wassereintritt in die schuhe von oben!



Is ja cool,kannste mal posten wie die genau heißt?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Februar 2007)

Auf AC habe ich auch nur eine Löffler Regenjacke dabei, keine Windstopper o.ä. Wenn´s kalt ist,ziehe ich die Regenjacke an, ansonsten muss ein Unterhemd drunter reichen.


----------



## Deleted3300 (14. Februar 2007)

Intressantes Thema hier.

Da bei mir auch der AC ansteht, gebe ich hier mal meine Überlegung zum Besten:

Ich nehme mit: eine Windjacke (ist so nen ganz dünnes regenabweisendes winddichtes Shimano-Teil), eine richtige "Regenjacke" (Bailo mit Goretex, war eigendlich zum Skifahren, ist aber überraschender Weise recht dünn und klein zu packen) und eine Jack-Wolkskin "atmungsative" Regenhose lang.

Warum das Ganze?

Die Windjacke wird bei längeren, kühlen Abfahrten ausgepackt, ganz klar.

Ich habe halt Angst vor den Super-Gau, sprich einen Tag richtig Platzregen oder so - hatte das einmal ohne gescheide Jacke erlebt und habe gedacht ich sterbe.  Eine Sache ist wenn das 2, 3 Stunden so geht, ne Andere, wenn´s 6 Stunden so geht  
Die lange Regenhose passt dann ja zur Jacke, habe keinen Bock, in meine Wanderstiefel ein Feuchtbiotop anzusetzen. Dicht sind sie ja durch Sno-Seal, das Zeugs bringt´s echt (bin mal 40 Minuten im Bach gestanden zum Test...).

Tja aber wie macht ihr´s denn, wenn der Regen kommt, unten rum? Zieht ihr dann schnell-schnell die Schuhe aus, kurze Hose aus, lange Hose drüber? Kommt bestimmt komisch wenn man nicht alleine ist  


gruß,
reno


----------



## jan84 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
meine Erfahrung aussm letzten Jahr. Wir hatten die ersten 3 Tage eigentlich immer Regen. Freiburger - Heilbronner komplett im Regen. Sur En- Sesvenna auch komplett im Regen oben bei der Sesvenna war schnee dabei. 
Klamottenmäßig bin ich ohne Regenkleidung einwandfrei klargekommen. Kurze Hose + Beinlinge funktioiniert (bei mir) bis knapp unter 0° auch wenns nass ist. Sind allerdings Abfahrten >500Hm dabei wirds schon ungemütlich. 
Oberkörper reicht (für mich) ne Winddichte Jacke, die aber nicht explizit Wasserdicht ist. Leichter Regen wird abgehalten, der Wind auch zum größten Teil. Nass wirst du sowieso wenn du dich anstrengst. Max. Bekleidung am Oberkörper bei mir war kurzes Trikot + armlinge + langes Trikor + PI Zephrr Jacke.

Die ideale Lösung für dich findest du nur wenn du es unter den Bedingungen wo es was bringen soll (lange Tour mit vielen HM + Regen) ausprobierst. Die Empfindungen was noch angenehm ist und was nicht sind von Mensch zu Mensch viel zu unterschiedlich. 


grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Februar 2007)

Timo1976 schrieb:


> ... Als Schuhe habe ich mir die Shimano MT-90 mit GoreTex ausgespäht. Denke mit denen bekomme ich keine nassen und kalte Füße, auch ohne Überschuhe und im Netz sind die ja für 130 zu haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Timo


Nach zwei Stunden Dauerregen hast du auch darin nasse Füsse. Garantiert!
Das Wasser läuft dir an den Waden/Schienbeinen hinunter und direkt in die Schuhe. Da hilft auch kein Gore Tex.  Die GT-Membran hält nur das Wasser in den Schuhen einigenmaßen warm. 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> ... Eine wasserdichte und atmungsaktive Jacke reicht eigentlich für alles, da brauch ich doch nicht zusätzlich noch ne Softshell oder wasweißich - Jacke.



So sehe ich das auch. So steht man in Kombination mit einer Regenhose auch mal eine Etappe im Dauerregen halbwegs trocken durch. 
Prinzipiell kommt es aber immer auf die momentane Temperatur an. Bei 15° reicht der Windstopper locker. Bei unter 5° wirds spätestens auf der Abfahrt saukalt. Da ich die Temperatur aber im Voraus nicht absehen kann, nehme ich lieber ne richtige Regenjacke mit.
Ein weiterer Vorteil der Regenjacke:
Sie trocknet recht schnell (zumindest meine Löffler Colibri), während die Windstopper-/Softshellsachen oft mehrlagig, bzw. dicker sind und mehr Wasser aufnehmen. 

(just my 2 cents)


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Februar 2007)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die ideale Lösung für dich findest du nur wenn du es unter den Bedingungen wo es was bringen soll (lange Tour mit vielen HM + Regen) ausprobierst. Die Empfindungen was noch angenehm ist und was nicht sind von Mensch zu Mensch viel zu unterschiedlich.




Kurze Hose und Beinlinge bei knapp unter 0°?
Da fang ich ja schon beim lesen an zu frieren. *fröstel*
Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich in der Beziehung eher zu den Eiszapfen gehöre und recht schnell friere. Vielleicht habe ich da auch versehentlich so ein weibliches Kälte-Chromosom abbekommen?


----------



## Horstelix (14. Februar 2007)

Servus,

habe zwar keine AC-Erfahrung, aber einen Tipp:

Zweirad-Stadler hat gerade die Regenjacke Vaude Casella Touring im Angebot für 88,- Euro. Habe ich mir vorgestern gekauft. 
Ist relativ leicht und läßt sich auch gut packen, allerdings nicht so klein wie z.B. die Löffler Colibri.

Horst


----------



## guido66 (14. Februar 2007)

hi zusammen, echt interessant die unterschiedlichen Meinungen hier.Also ich gehöre auch nach bisher 7 Alpx'en wohl eher zu den Warmduschern
Wenn ich da an so manche Tage zurückdenke, besonders in den Westalpen, hätte ich die wahrscheinlich ohne richtige, g'scheite Regenklamotten nicht überlebt  Also so eine ganzen Tag 8-9 Stunden auf demBock im Regen, bei Höhen jenseits der 200m, brrr......, das ist das echt kein Spaß mehr ohne dichte Gummis. Ich habe normalerweise eine Windweste (ärmellos), einen sehr dünnen leichten Fleece und eine Vaude event Jacke daumen: ) und eine ältere dünne Jeantexhose dabei. Wasserdichte Handschuhe und die MT90, aber das stimmt, Wasser von oben kann reinlaufen und dann...ohoh...
Generell schwitzt man schon in den Klamotten, aber man bleibt halt warm und DAS !! ist das eigentliche wichtige, nass oder trocken ist dabei zweitranging. Mich würde auch mehr über die o.g. Hose mit integrierten Schuhüberziehern interessieren ??? 
grüsse


----------



## ]:-> (14. Februar 2007)

Hi,
also als Regenjacke hab ich mir mal so eine GoreTex xy geleistet. Die taugt immer wenn man eine lange Jacke braucht, ob's nun regnet oder nur so kalt ist, und ist diesbzgl auch die einzige lange die mitkommt (war mir von anfang an nie sicher ob's innen wegen dem Schweiß doch immer feucht ist, oder ob der Regen durchdrückt, leztenendes hält sie das gröbste aber gut ab) Hoch fahr ich im Regen mit kurzer oder kurzer + Beinlinge, zum Runterfahren gibts dann ne lange "regen" Hose drüber (bzw. das erstmal ne trockene Radhose) Dabei ist dann auch relativ egal, ob Plastiktüte oder GoreTex, hauptsache der kalte Wind bleibt draußen.

Einige schwören ja auf wasserdichte socken, hab ich noch nie getestet, hat da jemand erfahrungen damit bzgl. AC?

ade


----------



## Timo1976 (14. Februar 2007)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe zwar keine AC-Erfahrung, aber einen Tipp:
> 
> ...




Hallo Horst,

scheint ja ein super Angebot zu sein!!! 

Die Vaude Regenjacken schneiden ja in den Test auch immer sehr gut ab und kosten ja auch immer so an die 200 . Bei den letzten beiden Regenjackentests immer den Testsieg abgeräumt.Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Vaude Jacke?

Kann mir auch jemand ne Regenhose empfehlen?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Schwabe (14. Februar 2007)

]:->;3446419 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Einige schwören ja auf wasserdichte socken, hab ich noch nie getestet, hat da jemand erfahrungen damit bzgl. AC?
> ade


 Bei wasserdichten Socken hast du den Vorteil, wenn die Schuhe morgens nass sind hast du immer warme und trockene Zehen.
Tagsüber halten sie auch den Regen und Feuchtigkeit ab. Nachteil, wenn du sie anhast bei warmen Wetter werden sich Deine Zimmergenossen Garantiert Beschweren.


----------



## reinig (14. Februar 2007)

es handelt sich hierbei um die JEANTEX Belton (Artikel 51612) oder die JEANTEX Lindau (Artikel 51601), beide aus T3000 Material.

Zu finden auf www.jeantex.com


----------



## karstb (14. Februar 2007)

Muffin schrieb:


> Für Regen hab ich immer einen leichten Gore Windstopper und eine billige Regenjacke dabei. Bei leichtem Regen oder bei Temperaturstürzen reicht der Windstopper, die Richtige Regenjacke nehme ich nur bei Dauerregen. Für unten hab ich eine alte Regenhose (keine spezielle zum Biken) dabei die aber auch nur bei Starkregen zum Einsatz kommt. Erfahrungsgemäß hällt so ein Windstopper schon einiges an Regen aus bis er so richtig Nass ist. In anstiegen ist oftmals der Windstopper eh besser da er mehr Atmet als eine reine Regenjacke. Lieber von ausen ein bischen Feucht werden im Anstieg als sich selbst von Innen die Jacke voll schwitzen. Vorallem kann man dan für die Abfahrt in eine Trockene Regenjacke wechseln und kühlt nicht aus.
> Ich würde dir empfehlen den Windstopper mit zunehmen und für den Starkregen irgendwo im Internet ein billige Regenjacke (30-40) zu kaufen. Die ist zwar dann nicht so Atmungsaktiv, aber wie ich oben beschrieben habe geht das sehr gut.


Genau so mache ich es auch. Nur dass die Regenjacke noch billiger war ;-)
Ich habe extra eine genommen, die etwas weiter geschnitten ist, sodass ich mir die Regenhaube für den Rucksack sparen kann, weil die Jacke mit unter dem Rucksack kommt (bei Starkregen). Leichten Regen hält der Rucksack ab.
Bei diesem feuchtwarmen Winter (so wie der worst case im August auf 2000m) hast du ja die Chance, einfach mal ne Runde mit den Klamotten deiner Wahl zu biken und sie zu testen.


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Februar 2007)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> So steht man in Kombination mit einer Regenhose auch mal eine Etappe im Dauerregen halbwegs trocken durch



Nicht nur halbwegs trocken! Wir hatten letztes Jahr auf der Etappe nach Tramin ca.5 Std. richtig starken Dauerregen. Im Hotel angekommen war drunter alles so gut wie trocken, obwohl wir mächtig Gas gegeben haben um dieses !!§$%&/?- Wetter schnell hinter uns zu bringen.

Wenn die Atmungsaktivität stimmt dann bleibt auch schweissnasse Kleidung aus. Irgendwann ist aber natürlich Schluss, klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (14. Februar 2007)

]:->;3446419 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Einige schwören ja auf wasserdichte socken, hab ich noch nie getestet, hat da jemand erfahrungen damit bzgl. AC?
> 
> ade



Huch, dazu wollt ich auch noch was schreiben. Es ist (für mich) Gold wert wenn die Füße so lang wie möglich trocken bleiben und möglichst Windgeschützt sind. Auf einer Regenetappe wo es dann auch noch durch das Hochmoor zwischen Silbertal und Verwalltal (?) ging war ich wahnsinnig froh über den SealSkin Socken (die auch bei stärkerem Regen noch lange dicht halten, irgendwann steht man aber trotzdem im eigenen Siff weil es von oben reinläuft) noch Gefrierbeutel (6L bei Schuhgröße 46 ) hatte. So muss man wenigstens nicht bei jedem Tritt drauf achten ob man jetzt im Siff versinkt oder nicht. 
Der Vorteil dass man morgens auch bei Nassen Schuhen, was durchaus vorkommen soll , erstmal wärmere Füße behält wurde ja schon genannt.

Beim Trocknen von Schuhe in eventuell vorhandenen Trockenräumen ambesten immer drauf achten dass sie nicht zu heiss stehen, sonst kanns am nächsten Tag schmerzhaft werden, die Schuhe sind dann meistens ziemlich hart. 

Im allgemeinen bei den Tipps aber immer drauf achten dass jemand der in 8 Tagen 550km mit 20000Hm runterleiert wohl andere Anforderungen hat als jemand der in 400km und 6000Hm drüber fährt. Bei ersterem Typ könnte die Atmungsaktivität durchaus vor der Wasserdichtigkeit stehen, letzterem wirds wohl wichtiger sein trocken im Hotel anzukommen. 


grüße
jan


----------



## Deleted3300 (14. Februar 2007)

Man darf eben eines nicht vergessen: Jeder ist anders, und hat persönliche Preferenzen.

Die einen können auch bei 0°C in kurzen Sachen fahren, wobei´s andre schon bei 15°C friert.

Ich denke da sollte man auch auf sein Bauchgefühl hören.

grüße
reno


----------



## Polyphrast (14. Februar 2007)

und was ich für ganz wichtig bei dem zeug erachte: bevor du die tour machst, gehste mal bei nem richtigen regenguss ne gemütliche runde fahren, und dann schauste ob das zeug dicht ist....
ich weiß ja nicht ob das anderen auch so geht, aber ich hatte inzwischen zwei gore bike wear paclite hosen und die gore bike wear "race" paclite jacke. alle drei waren irgendwann undicht (keine zwei jahre gehalten), ich war in nem schüttregen binnen 30 mins durchweicht. dazu muss man sagen, ich benutze die dinger auch bei jedem ***** wetter, da ich rikscha fahre..
nachdem gore alle teile anstandslos umgetauscht hat, denk ich mal ich hatte einfach 3 mal pech, paclite ist für mich jedenfalls gestorben, ich nehm nur noch normales goretex (auch wenn man so ne paclite jacke auf 8*6*2 cm³ zusammenpacken kann).
was auch immer man kauft:vor der tour bei richtigen dreckswetter 2,3 stunden testen (oder sich unter die dusche stellen), wenn es was richtig teueres war und wenn das zeug nichts taugt, sofort umtauschen.

apropos wasser in den schuhen: die mtb-überschuhe von gore haben nen neoprenabschluss oben, den man per klett verstellen kann. bei mir bis jetzt dicht. allerdings schweine teuer die teile..


----------



## keipet2 (14. Februar 2007)

ich gebe auch mal meine erfahrungen zu regenbekleidung,überschuhen und den sealskinz socken ab.

als regenjacke benutze ich auf langen touren eine gore paclite. bei langen anstiegen fahre ich aber ohne regenklamotten (wenn temperatur es zuläßt).
bei kühleren temperaturen habe ich dann nur ne windweste an den anstiegen drüber,vielleicht armlinge.sonst schwitzt man sich selber von inner "BADSCHNASS". vor der abfahrt dann was frisches anziehen und die regenjacke drüber.

als regenhose reicht meiner meinung nach eine kurze regenhose von (vaude/löffler oder gore) vollkommen aus. damit gekommt man nicht so wirklich einen nassen hintern und man hat auch auf den abfahrten einen windschutz für oberschenkel und den empfindlichen unterleibsbereich.mit beinlingen kombiniert ist das vollkommen ausreichend.

neoprenüberschuhe sind ganz wichtig für das sch...wetter.
ohne geht eigentlich nicht. allerdings läuft bei richtigem regenschutt die brühe auch da von oben rein aber die füsse kühlen nicht so aus.

sie sealskinz sind ihr geld wert!!!
allerdings bei richtigem  langanhaltenden regen bekommt man auch mit denen nasse füsse.die füsse kühlen aber mit den sealskinz und den überschuhen nicht aus!! ist ja das wichtigste.

wünsche euch allzeit schönes wetter auf den touren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Februar 2007)

Ich habe eine lange Regenhose, die außen über die Regenüberschuhe drüber kommt, dann läuft auch kein Wasser in die Schuhe  Mir wäre eine kurze Regenhose zu kalt.


----------



## sterniwaf (14. Februar 2007)

Zum trocknen der Schuhe einfach Zeitungspapier richtig dick in die Schuhe stopfen! (Natürlich abends, nach der Tour, während der Fahrt bringt es nichts ) Effekt: Schuhe trocken, Zeitung naß! (Aber das  Entfernen nicht vergessen )
SealSkins sind wirklich klasse.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (14. Februar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich habe eine lange Regenhose, die außen über die Regenüberschuhe drüber kommt, dann läuft auch kein Wasser in die Schuhe  Mir wäre eine kurze Regenhose zu kalt.



Die kurze Hose soll ja auch in 1ster Linie nicht die Kälte abhalten, sondern dir einen trocken Hintern halten...in kombi mit Windstopper Beinlingen 1ste Sahne...
aber wie gesagt es ist alles Geschmackssache...

Ich habe jedenfalls 2005 5tage Dauerregen hinter mir gebracht mit 0°-2° Schneeregen zur Sesvenna und Sturzbachartigen Regen in der Uina Schlucht...
siehe FOTO...





mir reichts mit diesem Wetter auf einer Transalp..

Und wie gesagt besser ne Kurze als ne lange Regenhose...die benutzt man deutlich häufiger als das unpraktische lange Teil.....vor allem wenn die mal so Richtig versaut ist...


----------



## AK13 (14. Februar 2007)

Die Windstopper Gore Jacke half mir "Sommer" 2002 nichts. Eine Regenjacke ist schon sinnvoll. Wenn es Dir wie mir geht, dann kannste Dir nur noch einen Müllsack kaufen und zurecht schneiden und hoffen daß es aufhört zu regnen...


----------



## AK13 (14. Februar 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Würde bei diesem Winter - lieber auf kühlende Kleidung achten !
> Denke wir bekommen in den Bergen wieder richtige heiße Temperaturen!
> Und wenns mal richtig kalt wird - einfach gas geben - dann wirds einen schon warm! Wenig Gewicht am Rücken ist alles!



... einfach Gas geben - super Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Februar 2007)

Meine Regenhose hat einen superlangen Reißverschluß, da muss ich keine Schuhe ausziehen, außerdem ein kleines Packmaß, ich stopf sie einfach in die Satteltasche.  Und ich mag nicht nur einen trockenen Hintern, sondern auch warme und trockene Beine! (Dass Beinlinge dabei sind, ist ja eh klar.)


----------



## Scalpel3000 (15. Februar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Meine Regenhose hat einen superlangen Reißverschluß, da muss ich keine Schuhe ausziehen, außerdem ein kleines Packmaß, ich stopf sie einfach in die Satteltasche.  Und ich mag nicht nur einen trockenen Hintern, sondern auch warme und trockene Beine! (Dass Beinlinge dabei sind, ist ja eh klar.)



Ja das hört sich gut an doch meine lange Regenhose von GORE Alp-X wiegt 318g und meine Satteltasche TOPEAK Aero Wedge Pack hat 0,65lt Volumen... 
da soll eigentlich noch was anderes rein als ne Regenhose. ..und ne größere Tasche ist auch NIX....man muß ja schließlich noch aufs Gewicht achten 
Also für mich geht das gar nicht mit ner langen im Sommer..also von Juni/Juli bis September und bei den anderen monaten kannste ja ne Transalp sowieso knicken .


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263115


----------



## thof (15. Februar 2007)

Endlosschleife ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Februar 2007)

Wie wär´s, wenn wir die Schutzblechfrage gleich noch mitdranhängen? ;-)


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierfahrer (15. Februar 2007)

Das Gore-Zeug ob von Löffler oder sonst was ist eh teuer wie Sau
Den Abschuß macht allerdings die ALPX Kollektion - extrateuer -für den Alpencrosser - dazu noch schwerer wie ne Löffler Colibri !


----------



## Scalpel3000 (15. Februar 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Das Gore-Zeug ob von Löffler oder sonst was ist eh teuer wie Sau
> Den Abschuß macht allerdings die ALPX Kollektion - extrateuer -für den Alpencrosser - dazu noch schwerer wie ne Löffler Colibri !



Die COLIBRI kauf ich mir NICHT schau mal hier...

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/berat...0601&GTID=687ab3cb64a19b1e72d429cb89c76f4da33

Guter Schnitt aber nicht wasserdicht
Ich habe leider nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit der Jacke. Bei sehr starkem Wind und heftigem Regen ist am Reißverschluss mehr als nur ein bisschen Feuchtigkeit eingedrungen. Außerdem hat der Wind etwas Wasser an Schultern und Rücken durchs Gewebe gedrückt. Als zeitweiliger Regenschutz ist die Jacke immer noch gut, aber wasserdicht ist sie nicht und daher zu teuer. 

Zudem ist auch der Reißverschluss der Rückentasche schon mal aufgesprungen - nach vielleicht 4-5maliger Benutzung.

Positiv fällt der Schnitt auf, der besonders Radfahrern mit stark nach vorn gebeugter Haltung gefallen wird. Da zieht und knittert nichts.


----------



## Jocki (15. Februar 2007)

mann, hier werden ja wirklich tolle Ratschläge gegeben. Leute ihr plant einen alpencross. Das ist nicht mal eben eine etwas längere marathonrunde. 

Schon mal was von objektiven Gefahren gehört?
-Wettersturz
-Temperatursturz
-Schneefall
-Gewitter
-Nebel
-Unterkühlung
-Unfall
-Hunger
usw.
Nicht immer kann man diesen Gefahren ausweichen oder rechtzeitig Schutz finden. Dann rettet euch nur euer eigenes können und eure Ausrüstung.

Wer diese Gefahren ignoriert riskiert nicht nur unnötig sein eigenes Leben sondern auch das der gesamten Gruppe sowie dass der Rettungsmannschaften.

zu 80% werdet ihr das Zeug zwar spazierenfahren, aber wenn ihr es braucht dann seid ihr heilfroh es dabei zu haben.

Wichtig:
-eine gute Jacke wasserdicht mit Kapuze! (mein tipp Mountain Hardwear Epic Jacket gibts ab 100 Euro)
-eine wasserdichte lange Hose
-eine Mütze (über den Kopf geht 50% der Körperwärme verloren)
-Notfallnahrung
-Feuerzeug
-Biwaksack (seid ihr euch sicher immer eine Hütte zum übernachten zu erreichen?)
-Signalpfeife
-Telefonnummer der bergwacht 112 (Italien 118)

langärmliges Trikot und tights unter den Regenklamotten sind wichtig!
Nasse Regenkleidung nimmt die Außentemperatur auf und leitet sie an die Haut weiter-ohne Isolationsschicht droht hier Unterkühlungsgefahr.


----------



## polo (15. Februar 2007)

schleppst du wirklich überall und ständig ein biwaksack mir dir rum?


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> mann, hier werden ja wirklich tolle Ratschläge gegeben. Leute ihr plant einen alpencross. Das ist nicht mal eben eine etwas längere marathonrunde.


ich weiss ja nicht, auf welche gegend du dich beziehst, aber die gängigen routen sind durchaus vergleichbar mit dem verkehrsaufkommen im mittelgebirge. 
die panik vor dem beiken in den alpen kann ich nie so ganz nachvollziehen, es sei denn, sie kommt von muschelschubsern. 
wo kommst du denn her?  bgl = Berchtesgadener Land?





Jocki schrieb:


> Schon mal was von objektiven Gefahren gehört?
> -Wettersturz
> -Temperatursturz
> -Schneefall
> ...


deine liste lässt sich deutlich abkürzen auf 
- unfall und 
- wetter (darunter fällt wetter- und temp-sturz, schnee, gewitter und nebel, ggf. auch unterkühlung)

wobei unfall ja eine subjektive, keine objektive gefahr ist. 

hunger sollte ja wohl kaum ein problem darstellen. 





Jocki schrieb:


> Nicht immer kann man diesen Gefahren ausweichen oder rechtzeitig Schutz finden. Dann rettet euch nur euer eigenes können und eure Ausrüstung.


die beste hilfe bzw. rettung ist der gesunde menschenverstand, sprich: schnellabstieg





Jocki schrieb:


> Wichtig:
> -eine gute Jacke wasserdicht mit Kapuze! (mein tipp Mountain Hardwear Epic Jacket gibts ab 100 Euro)
> -eine wasserdichte lange Hose
> -Notfallnahrung
> ...


kann man auf praxiserprobte 30% zusammenstreichen. 
ich bin bisher fast jedes mal in dauerregen und/oder schneefall geraten und hab meines wissens oft genug überlebt.


----------



## Jocki (15. Februar 2007)

Ständig nicht, aber wenn die chancen auf eine unfreiwillige Übernachtung relativ gross sind pack ich das Ding ein.

Der Biwaksack ist verpackt so groß wie ne 0,5 Liter Flasche und wiegt 200 gramm- das bringt mich nicht um.


----------



## polo (15. Februar 2007)

klar, das einzelne ding, was man vielleicht noch brauchen könnte, bringt einen nie um (nettes wortspiel), sondern das nächste und übernächste ding... (zur liste: siehe dubbel)
ansonsten: die tatsache, daß der ganze hightech- und sicherheitskram (von dem ich auch viel zu viel habe) übertrieben ist, wird hier sehr schön zum ausdruck gebracht: http://riesenmaschine.de/index.html?nr=20061004165823


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)

AAAaaahhh... mein Hüfthalter bringt mich um!


ich verbessere meine aussage "die panik vor dem beiken in den alpen kann ich nie so ganz nachvollziehen, es sei denn, sie kommt von muschelschubsern."
in: "... es sei denn, sie kommt von muschelschubsern und DAV-übungsleitern, die zu oft in pit schuberts _'sicherheit und risiko in fels und eis' _geschmökert haben."


----------



## baikhai (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema nasse Schuhe ein uralter Tipp:
In der Unterkunft Zeitung besorgen und die Schuhe ausstopfen. Die Zeitung während des Abends 4-5 mal wechseln. Wenn es dabei noch eingermaßen warm ist, sind die Schuhe morgens halbwegs trocken.

Als Regenschutz beim AC habe ich nur eine Löffler Colibri Jacke mit. Mir reicht das.

8 Tage bei Dauerregen und Kälte würde ich aber eh nicht fahren.

Happy Trailz,


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)

baikhai schrieb:


> 8 Tage bei Dauerregen und Kälte würde ich aber eh nicht fahren.


musst du zuhause doch auch. 
im frühjahr gewöhnt man sich dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (15. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht, auf welche gegend du dich beziehst, aber die gängigen routen sind durchaus vergleichbar mit dem verkehrsaufkommen im mittelgebirge.
> die panik vor dem beiken in den alpen kann ich nie so ganz nachvollziehen, es sei denn, sie kommt von muschelschubsern.
> wo kommst du denn her?  bgl = Berchtesgadener Land?
> 
> ...




Kurz gesagt Du hattest Glück!
So wie es aussieht bist Du immer nur auf eine objektive Gefahr gestoßen!
Kombiniere zwei oder drei davon und es wird richtig übel.

Was machst Du wenn Du im Schneefall eine unreparablen Defekt hast?
Dir ist kalt, Du hast keine Kraft mehr Hunger und bist völlig frustriert. Schnellabstieg? -in Radschühchen?
Es Dunkel oder nebelig wird und Du dich nicht mehr orientieren kannst?
Schnellabstieg-über eine Steilwand?
Ein gruppenmitglied stürzt und Du hast keinen Handyempfang?
Ganz klar- Schnellabstieg hilft aber nur Dir und die anderen?

Schon mal nach 17 Uhr auf nem hohen pass gewesen? Sehr einsam da! Irgendwie sind alle schon zuhause-so ein pech.

Ja ich komme aus dem Berchtesgadener Land. Und jedes Jahr begraben wir ein paar Leute die aus purer Blödheit oder Ignoranz auf sogenannten Touristenpfaden ums Leben kommen.

Mann, ich red ja hier nicht davon dass man ne Expeditionsausrüstung mitschleppen soll, aber ein paar Grundregeln zu beachten sollte vor allem für unerfahrene Leute wohl selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## hammerbusch (15. Februar 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Was machst Du wenn Du im Schneefall eine unreparablen Defekt hast?
> Dir ist kalt, Du hast keine Kraft mehr Hunger und bist völlig frustriert. Schnellabstieg? -in Radschühchen?
> Es Dunkel oder nebelig wird und Du dich nicht mehr orientieren kannst?
> Schnellabstieg-über eine Steilwand?
> ...



Aha, dafür ist das Feuerzeug?! Den ganzen Krempel abfackeln (-> als Orientierung für das Rettungsteam), den Abstieg ausleuchten oder bei genügend Jagdglück den erbeuteten Yeti grillen?

(ich konnte nicht anders.  )


----------



## polo (15. Februar 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> aber ein paar Grundregeln zu beachten sollte vor allem für unerfahrene Leute wohl selbstverständlich sein.



z.b. immer biwaksack parat haben


----------



## Jocki (15. Februar 2007)

Ne man verwendet die mitgenommene Notfallnahrung (extrem blähend), wickelt sich in den luftdichten biwaksack furzt kräftig und fackelt das gesammelte Gas mit dem Feuerzeug ab. Dient als weithin sichtbares Notsignal 

Außerdem schüren wir Bergbewohner natürlich gerne die Urängste der Menschen um uns selbst als harte Naturburschen zu glorifizieren und um uns unsere Lieblingsspielplätze vor dem Ansturm der Trendsportler zu bewahren.

Ich wünsche euch allen weiterhin viel Glück und schöne Tage in den Bergen.


----------



## polo (15. Februar 2007)

ihr bekommt natürlich im bgl haufenweise königseesenioren. da ist vermutlich höchste vorsicht geboten.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (15. Februar 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ne man verwendet die mitgenommene Notfallnahrung (extrem blähend), wickelt sich in den luftdichten biwaksack furzt kräftig und fackelt das gesammelte Gas mit dem Feuerzeug ab. Dient als weithin sichtbares Notsignal
> 
> Außerdem schüren wir Bergbewohner natürlich gerne die Urängste der Menschen um uns selbst als harte Naturburschen zu glorifizieren und um uns unsere Lieblingsspielplätze vor dem Ansturm der Trendsportler zu bewahren.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch allen weiterhin viel Glück und schöne Tage in den Bergen.





polo schrieb:


> z.b. immer biwaksack parat haben





hammerbusch schrieb:


> Aha, dafür ist das Feuerzeug?! Den ganzen Krempel abfackeln (-> als Orientierung für das Rettungsteam), den Abstieg ausleuchten oder bei genügend Jagdglück den erbeuteten Yeti grillen?
> 
> (ich konnte nicht anders.  )




Ich lach mich SCHLAPP......           

Ja da wird vielzuviel WIND gemacht...also nach dem Frühstück so ab 8.30uhr fährt man doch VOLLGEFRESSEN los..und dann sollte man ja noch so 1-2 Pausen einlegen und Nahrung aufnehmen die man bei hat...und dann schaut man doch zu das die Unterkunft ob Hütte, Hotel oder Pension so ab 16UHR erreicht wird..oder liege ich hier falsch..??

Alles andere also Langschläfer, Bummler, Spätlosfahrer (so ab 12uhr) mit Baumarktmaterial und Aldi Klamotten gespickt mit Mülltüten die sollten sich dann ja wirklich Überlegen ob ne Isomatte Zelt Schlafsack und natürlich Überlebensration und Espritkocher mitzunehmen..... 

Also wir wollen ja mal nicht ÜBERTREIBEN ne Transalp ist kein ÜBERLEBENSTRAINING der GSG-9 in Kanada...! 
Wir jedenfalls konnten immer Talwärts ROLLEN und die Zivilisation aufsuchen..


----------



## thof (15. Februar 2007)

...und Vorsicht vor den wilden Tieren ... manche sogar in roten Socken ...


----------



## RobinHood (16. Februar 2007)

Ne Woche Überlebenstraining ist auch empfehlendswert!


----------



## RobinHood (16. Februar 2007)

Spass beiseite - Özi war auch ohne Goretex unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (16. Februar 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> mann, hier werden ja wirklich tolle Ratschläge gegeben. Leute ihr plant einen alpencross. Das ist nicht mal eben eine etwas längere marathonrunde.



Aber auch keine Himalayaexpedition! 
Sicher, bei einer Route durch irgendwelche abgelegenen Hochtäler in den Westalpen, sollte man schon diverse Sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen (z.B. die von Dir genannten Ausrüstungsgegenstände). Aber auf den Transalp-Hauptrouten ist zur Hochsaison dank des Alpen-X-Booms fast soviel los wie mittags auf dem Stachus.



Jocki schrieb:


> Schon mal was von objektiven Gefahren gehört?
> -Wettersturz
> -Temperatursturz
> -Schneefall
> ...


Für mich klingt das alles sehr nach irgendwelchen DAV-Sicherheitsseminaren. (sorry)
Ich denke man sollte unterscheiden, ob man per Rad oder zu Fuß unterwegs ist. Wenn ich zu Fuß auf einer Bergtour unterwegs bin habe ich auch wesentlich mehr "Notfallausrüstung" dabei, da hier ein schneller Notabstieg doch sehr viel länger dauert, bzw u.U. garnicht möglich ist.
Wobei: Lange Bikeklamotten + Regenjacke /-Hose + Mütze + Überschuhe sind auf Transalp klar ein "muss". da sind wir uns wohl einig. Telefonummern den nächstgelegenen Hütten, bzw. Notruf/Bergrettung sind auch selbstverständlich.

Im Übrigen:
Sicherheit beginnt bei der Planung einer Tour.
wenn ich Nachmittags um 17.00 noch auf einem hohen Alpenpass stehe und noch ins Tal abfahren/tragen muss, dann hab ich wohl im Vorfeld was falsch gemacht (schlechte Streckenplanung, zu spät losgefahren, o.ä).
Abends noch auf einem Pass zu stehen ist mit Sicherheit ne klasse Sache. Aber bitte nur, wenn die nächste Hütte nicht weit ist, die Abfahrt ins Tal problemlos und schnell möglich ist (ja, sowas solls geben) oder wenn eine Übernachtung im Freien eingeplant ist (dann muss ich mir aber auch der Gefahren bewusst sein).



hammerbusch schrieb:


> Aha, dafür ist das Feuerzeug?! Den ganzen Krempel abfackeln (-> als Orientierung für das Rettungsteam), den Abstieg ausleuchten oder bei genügend Jagdglück den erbeuteten Yeti grillen?
> 
> (ich konnte nicht anders.  )


Yetis stehen unter Naturschutz! 
Die armen Tiere müssen sich noch immer vor der Begegnung mit Reinhold Messner erholen.


----------



## hammerbusch (16. Februar 2007)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> ...Yetis stehen unter Naturschutz! ...



Auch mit roten Socken?  

Wobei die noch fieseren weißen Tennis-Socken von Feinkost-Albrecht an einem Yeti vermutlich nicht so auftragen.


----------



## guido66 (16. Februar 2007)

hi und sorry, ich muß mal ne Lanze für JOCKI brechen.  
Ich denke mal das hängt wirklich von der Tour und Erfahrung ab. Ich habe auch schon ein paar (derbe) Alpx's gemacht und bin 2* in einen Wettertsturz gekommen. Einmal davon richtig, in den Westalpen, spät Nachmittag, weil vorher verfahren, schon runde 2600 hm auf dem Buckel und entsprechend platt, auf einer Hochfläche (ca 2300m), Nebel etc....klar war ne Ausnahme...aber das möchte ich nicht nochmal erleben...hätte ich dort keine gescheiten Klamotte gehabht wärs noch ungemütlicher geworden. Ich denke mal wenn man mitten in der Saison einen 08-15  cross fährt kann man die Ausrüstung reduzieren, aber auf eine Regenhose+Jacke+leichten Fleece würde ich nie verichten, auch wenn's hier für manche lächerlich klingt. Übrigens bin ich mal in den Dolomiten beim Klettern in ein Gewitter gekommen, mit Schnee , nahme Blitzeinschlägen etc.....sorry aber wenn man einmal so was erlebt hat denkeste anders 
aber das sind halt nur meine Erfahrungen,letztendlich muß das jeder selber wissen, in diesem sinne


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2007)

Ich finde halt, wenn jemand wenig Erfahrung hat und schon fragt, dann sollte man hatl Tips geben, mit denen derjenige dann auf der sicheren Seite liegt. Klar kann jeder zu Hause lassen, was er mag! Aber das kann doch dann derjenige, wenn er auch schon 10x über die Alpen ist, dann immer noch selber entscheiden. Wenn Dubbel nicht friert bei 0 Grad in der kurzen Hose im Schneesturm, schön, aber es gibt auch welche, da geht dann garnix mehr, denn wenn man friert, geht die Kraft dann noch schneller aus. 200g für eine Regenhose sind sicherlich im Falle eines Falles weniger entscheiden, ob ich über den Berg komme, als Kälte und Regen oder sogar evtl. Schnee und Nebel.


----------



## Bierfahrer (16. Februar 2007)

Zur Not hilft autogenes Training - gibt Tibetische Mönche - die übernachten auf 6000 Meter Höhe bei Minustemperaturen nur mit ihrem komischen Umhang!


----------



## polo (16. Februar 2007)

guido66 schrieb:


> hi und sorry, ich muß mal ne Lanze für JOCKI brechen.
> Ich denke mal das hängt wirklich von der Tour und Erfahrung ab.



eben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (16. Februar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich finde halt, wenn jemand wenig Erfahrung hat und schon fragt, dann sollte man hatl Tips geben, mit denen derjenige dann auf der sicheren Seite liegt. Klar kann jeder zu Hause lassen, was er mag! Aber das kann doch dann derjenige, wenn er auch schon 10x über die Alpen ist, dann immer noch selber entscheiden. Wenn Dubbel nicht friert bei 0 Grad in der kurzen Hose im Schneesturm, schön, aber es gibt auch welche, da geht dann garnix mehr, denn wenn man friert, geht die Kraft dann noch schneller aus. 200g für eine Regenhose sind sicherlich im Falle eines Falles weniger entscheiden, ob ich über den Berg komme, als Kälte und Regen oder sogar evtl. Schnee und Nebel.



Gudddd!


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (19. Februar 2007)

Schön das hier wieder mal über Ausrüstung diskutiert wird. 
Ich denke das die Regenkleidung ein Muss ist, aber ein Biwaksack habe ich persönlich nur auf Gletschertouren dabei.  
Wie schon erwähnt sollte die Schwierigkeit der Tour entscheident sein, was man dabei hat. 
Sollte es euer erster Alpencross sein, wird er nicht mit 8 Std. Schiebepassagen im Klettersteiggelände sein, oder?? 

Also, Regenkleidung ist ein Muss und ihr solltet auf jeden Fall mal im Regen gefahren sein. So ein Tag im Regen und nass bis auf die Haut bei falscher Kleidung kann (das ist das Schlimmste!!) die Moral der Truppe ruinieren.
Querelen, Nörgeln etc. !
Bei guter Kleidung kein Thema.
Wir sind mal im Dauerregen duch das Val Mora, Kleidung gut -> Stimmung gut!
Wir hatten auch TCM Ware dabei, die sich als durchaus empfehlenswert erwies.


----------



## formy (8. März 2007)

Nur noch mal kurz zur ursprünglichen Fragestellung: 

1. Wem's schon mal beim stundenlangen Rumstehen im Gewitter oder beim Aufstieg mit Starkregen eiskalt den Rücken runter gelaufen ist, weiß eine *Kapuze* zu schätzen.

2. Ich habe meine lange *Regenhose abgeschnitten*, Klettband drannähen lassen und habe jetzt eine kurze für hoch und eine lange für runter. 

3. *SealSkinz Handschuhe und Socken* sind Gold wert. Und zwar beim Hochlaufen durch knöcheltiefen Matsch und Kuh******* und beim Runterfahren zum gefühlvollen und sicheren Bremsen mit warmen Fingern.

Nebenbei: die nervösen und besserwisserischen Kommentare mancher Teilnehmer gehen mir auf den Keks. Habt ihr zu Hause nichts zu melden?

Viele Grüße
Roland

(8 AlpenX seit 2003; für Graubünden-Runde 1. Septemberwoche 2007 noch MitfahrerInnen gesucht - kein Rennen!)


----------

